# Bowser's birthday pictures!!!



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 2, 2009)

July first was Bowser's birthday (or hatchday). I made a birthday hat and a "cake". His "cake" was made of spring mix, two strawberries, and a hibuscus flower. 

Here are some picture. Enjoy!!!

Bowser and his birthday hat.






Checking out his "cake".





What to eat first.....





How about this?





Mmmm... a flower!!!





Come back here!





Nom, nom, nom,.......





Hope you enjoyed!!!

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Shih tzu (Suki)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy B-Day Bowserrrr 
He is sooo cute, he seems to enjoy his Birthday cake .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 2, 2009)

aw!
He is just TOO adorable!!!

Happy Hatchday little fella!

I bet he enjoyed it VERY much!


----------



## Candy (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday to Bowser. He looked like he had a wonderful time eating his cake and what a hat you made for him. What wonderful pictures.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday sweet Bowser, Happy birthday to you, sung by Bob...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 2, 2009)

Awwww! I love tort birthdays. I am so much looking forward to my little one's first birthday in August. I love the hat and "cake"! I bet those strawberries were a huge treat. Such a beautiful flower too.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bowser. And a wish for 100+ more. From all of us here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2009)

Yvonne


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jul 4, 2009)

that was great!! I loved the hat. It likes he loved the strawberry decorations on his cake!


----------



## Stazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Hahaha what cute pics !!!! Jamie, his cake looked amazing, he must have been going crazy with excitement to see all the yummies! I absolutely LOVE his birthday hat !


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope you kept his hat, then in a few years when he's grown into it, you can compare both pictures. Looks like he enjoyed his "birthday cake" as much as it feels you did making it for him.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## baseballturtle48 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the big happy grin! And belated Happy Birthday to Bowser! The hat is outrageously funny and the idea of keeping it and taking his pic each year with it is a great one. I thought maybe he was going to play soccer with that one strawberry that rolled off the plate. What a darling little guy.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for the hat idea every year! I think I will have to do that with my little guy too (his first birthday is coming up). I can't wait!


----------



## terryo (Jul 5, 2009)

Pio and Izzy say Happy Birthday toooooooooo!


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, look how big his eyes are looking at the cake!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bowser!


----------

